# Anyone Going??September 29 Sebring!!



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

Interested in meeting and learning from people who attend events often and have knowledge to spread in person.


----------



## MuchoMikey (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks like ill be going and bringing along my now 3 month old Blue Brindle Bully out to the show. This will be my first show as well so i'm hoping to learn how these shows go and how to train my girl to be in the shows as well as whats required.


----------

